# Please don't rate BoxerShorts47's posts dumb or autistic, thank you



## Wendy Carter (Jun 6, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/debate-user-boxershorts47-on-whatever-it-is-hes-mad-about.70469/post-6636752
		


You're tanking his reaction score


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 6, 2020)

Who cares about that shit this ain't Reddit for fucks sake!


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 6, 2020)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> Who cares about that shit this ain't Reddit for fucks sake!



He's literally autistic

EDIT: and a retard tbqh but he's gonna save the white race, don't worry


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 6, 2020)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> He's literally autistic
> 
> EDIT: and a retard tbqh but he's gonna save the white race, don't worry


I'll get my popcorn ready this gonna be gud.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 6, 2020)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> I'll get my popcorn ready this gonna be gud.



Check the thread, it's a wild fucking ride


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 6, 2020)

Stickers indicate your intrinsic value


----------



## Mel Feasance (Jun 6, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47 is autistic and I would not poz rate him.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 6, 2020)

All that sweet Kiwi gold, gone


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 6, 2020)

At this rate Null's gonna have to hide the reaction score on user profiles to stave off the KF karmawhore saga.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 6, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> At this rate Null's gonna have to hide the reaction score on user profiles to stave off the KF karmawhore saga.



Turn off reaction score for everyone except BoxerShorts47


----------



## ChromaQuack (Jun 6, 2020)

I'll give him 20 more dumb stickers then.

You're welcome.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 6, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> All that sweet Kiwi gold, gone


Considering he is in the negatives... will he have to pay up to Null?


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Jun 6, 2020)

If someone posts too many autistic things they should get the symbol overlayed on their profile picture.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

Don't negrate @BoxerShorts47 : Cuckys Revenge






						Please don't rate Cucky's posts dumb or autistic, thank you
					






					kiwifarms.net


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jun 6, 2020)

You guys are low IQ and are jealous of me. I get it.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> You guys are low IQ and are jealous of me. I get it.


Exactly right but why do you choose to hang out with such maladjusted troglodytes? You should be with your wise intelligent and beautiful people debating wisdom in the sunlight. Tell us more about how perfect you are perfect one


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 6, 2020)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Exactly right but why do you choose to hang out with such maladjusted troglodytes? You should be with your wise intelligent and beautiful people debating wisdom in the sunlight. Tell us more about how perfect you are perfect one



LMAO he's a 28-year-old virgin who lives with his mom and doesn't have a job

Obviously born to lead the master race to ultimate victory


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 6, 2020)

Congratulations @BoxerShorts47, you earned this second bully thread.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> LMAO he's a 28-year-old virgin who lives with his mom and doesn't have a job
> 
> Obviously born to lead the master race to ultimate victory


Whoa whoa whoa friend you don't get it! We are stupid maladjusted fags and we have low IQs while this golden God has been so kind to come here and ordain us simultaneously not worth his time while spending _all _of his time here.

Can't you see. We are too stupid to argue with him so we are a great pick me up for him. His most powerful intellect has won, Brb I'm going to break the news to Null that he needs to pack it in and give the keys over to this titan


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jun 6, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Congratulations @BoxerShorts47, you earned this second bully thread.


You're jealous that people don't care enough about you to start a thread.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> You're jealous that people don't care enough about you to start a thread.



This is the lowest IQ take I've ever read


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 6, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47  you know I'll give you a semper fi rating if you thumb dox. 

Highest rating buddy. I just want to see what colour your thumb is


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> You're jealous that people don't care enough about you to start a thread.


But why then oh king would you debate us, shouldn't you be attempting to teach us idiots of your most wise and intelligent ways? Please oh Lord don't be baited by these fools and teach us all your ancient secrets of Mayo skinned people


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> @BoxerShorts47  you know I'll give you a semper fi rating if you thumb dox.
> 
> Highest rating buddy. I just want to see what colour your thumb is


i'm white and i expect you to believe my word.
that simple. 
if you dont trust me, we're not friends!



Stranger Neighbors said:


> But why then oh king would you debate us, shouldn't you be attempting to teach us idiots of your most wise and intelligent ways? Please oh Lord don't be baited by these fools and teach us all your ancient secrets of Mayo skinned people


i'm not debating you guys right now. i'm trolling you retards. do you not see how low effort these posts are? you must be newfag.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 6, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> @BoxerShorts47  you know I'll give you a semper fi rating if you thumb dox.
> 
> Highest rating buddy. I just want to see what colour your thumb is


He'll need to provide some verification. Maybe his thumb scrolling through this Twitter profile: https://twitter.com/boxershorts47?s=20

Edit: @BoxerShorts47 you're a double-posting faggot, only retards can't edit posts.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> i'm white and i expect you to believe my word.
> that simple.
> if you dont trust me, we're not friends!


We won't believe you until you show proof. Coward


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> i'm not debating you guys right now. i'm trolling you retards. do you not see how low effort these posts are? you must be newfag.


A trolling. Of course sire you have done so flawlessly again. How foolish am I to have fallen for your guile yet again.

Truly you are a master of wit



Spoiler


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> i'm white and i expect you to believe my word.
> that simple.
> if you dont trust me, we're not friends!


Shut up nigger


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jun 6, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> He'll need to provide some verification. Maybe his thumb scrolling through this Twitter profile: https://twitter.com/boxershorts47?s=20
> 
> Edit: @BoxerShorts47 you're a double-posting faggot, only retards can't edit posts.


mods disabled my ability to edit.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> mods disabled my ability to edit.


LMFAO

Edit: I'm genuinely curious what happens when you get your permaban. Will you sock? Or will you consider yourself the ultimate winner and move on to greener pastures?


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> mods disabled my ability to edit.


They only do that to the most exceptional posters


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 6, 2020)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Don't negrate @BoxerShorts47 : Cuckys Revenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was worth it just for Jewsh's rosey cheek photo.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 6, 2020)

Don't worry, @BoxerShorts47 , I rated your posts deviant instead


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> i'm not debating you guys right now. i'm trolling you retards. do you not see how low effort these posts are? you must be newfag.


----------



## Maskull (Jun 6, 2020)

I no longer believe @BoxerShorts47 is a real person. There's no way there's someone so oblivious and stupid.


----------



## Fareal (Jun 6, 2020)

>come to KF to raise personal army for internet RACE WAR

>bullied mercilessly by neets, fags, trannies and Karens of all races


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 6, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> You're jealous that people don't care enough about you to start a thread.


"they told me I could be anything I wanted, so I became a lolcow"


----------



## Mel Feasance (Jun 6, 2020)

Fareal said:


> >come to KF to raise personal army for internet RACE WAR
> 
> >bullied mercilessly by neets, fags, trannies and Karens of all races



Wtf I love diversity now.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jun 7, 2020)

You guys keep harassing my man and I'll make an alt and rate all 500 of his posts informative. I did it once I'll fucking do it again!


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 7, 2020)

Bob Barker said:


> You guys keep harassing my man and I'll make an alt and rate all 500 of his posts informative. I did it once I'll fucking do it again!



You're a monster


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> There's no way there's someone so oblivious and stupid.



Have you not followed American news of 2020?


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 7, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> You guys are low IQ and are jealous of me. I get it.


Listen pendejo, nobody gives a flying fuck about your autistic screeching, now an hero yourself in minecraft or shut the fuck up.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Jun 7, 2020)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> Listen pendejo, nobody gives a flying fuck about your autistic screeching, now an hero yourself in minecraft or shut the fuck up.



Lol calm down


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 7, 2020)

Wait hes not black? I thought he said he was? 




This shit is bananas.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 7, 2020)

ChromaQuack said:


> Lol calm down


Cry harder, faggott.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 8, 2020)

Also don’t say mean things to him or he will block you. 


BoxerShorts47 said:


> do you want to be added to the list?
> 
> View attachment 1361064


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 8, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47 post feet pics and I will rate you informative


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 8, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> @BoxerShorts47 post feet pics and I will rate you informative


Seconded.

@BoxerShorts47  My offer still stands. Post a photo of your thumb and you'll get semper fi ratings. I'll retract my posts calling you a coward too.

Dox your thumb coward


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Jun 8, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> You guys are low IQ and are jealous of me. I get it.


I gave you a like, but only one because I don’t like poor people. Get a job, bum


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jun 8, 2020)

How sad you don't even warrant a view and neg rate from @ILovePudding.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 10, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> You guys are low IQ and are jealous of me. I get it.



No one is jealous of you, Mexi-Flip.


----------

